# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Local dart frogs, yah!

## Tropicok

I have found a local (102 miles away) breeder of several different types of dart frogs.  It's very hard to find breeders of tropical critters, except snakes, here in Oklahoma.  I don't know how you folks do it in the New England states but maybe it's due to more universities.   Y'all back east don't know how lucky you are.   Have a Happy, Peaceful Holiday season.

----------


## John Clare

I know vaguely (through Dendroboard) of a few people in your neck of the woods who breed darts.  Regarding the "east", bear in mind that you live in one of the lowest density population states in the USA - fewer people, fewer frog people.  You live in great field herping country though.

----------

